# Check out my daughters recipe blog



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

She's been doing this since the beginning of the year. I just checked it out tonight and was impressed and thought I would share it. She doesn't eat hardly any meat so most of the dishes will be deserts or meatless.

www.theweeklyrecipe.blogspot.com


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

:banghead


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jigslinger (3/5/2010)*:banghead


What's that all about ??


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a link?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HighCotton (3/5/2010)*Got a link?


Oops. Sorry. Now I see what the :banghead was about.

Try this : www.theweeklyrecipe.blogspot.com


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Great link! That mushroom recipe sounds great. I will be trying that one soon.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

i made the Orzo Salad with Cranberries and Basil the other night. To be honest, I thought it was okay but pasta has never been my cup of tea, I'm trying to learn how to eat it though. However, my wife absoulely loved it. So give a thanks to your daughter, she made me look good<DIV class=date-posts><DIV class=post-outer><DIV class="post hentry"><A name=7666169773465764131></A></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll be sure to let her know.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like she has a real passion for food!Pretty cool site. Hope something will come of it. 

Skip


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lastcast (3/27/2010)*Sounds like she has a real passion for food!Pretty cool site. Hope something will come of it.
> 
> Skip


She does.

She's supposed to finish up her masters in Political Science at FSU in Decemberof nextyear at the ripe old age of 21. After that (at least for now)she wants to enroll in one of the top culinary schools in the U.S to get another four year degree in cooking.


----------

